# Enfermera recibe su karma y llora al sufrir los protocolos asesinos que la mejor sanidad del mundo aplica a los demás. Máxima nutrición



## VOXero (23 Abr 2022)

El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"


"Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"




www.lne.es





El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
"Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"

Hoy hace una semana que me despedí de ti por unas horas.
Hoy hace una semana aún veo tus ojos asustados mirándome
–¿Cris, irá todo bien?

–Por supuesto, mi amor, esto es lo mejor que nos pudo pasar, ya verás como todo va a ir de maravilla.

Hoy hace una semana veo tu sonrisa cuando nos quitamos la mascarilla para darnos un beso sin saber que iba a ser el último.

Hoy hace una semana nos dijimos: “Nos vemos en la UVI”.
Hoy hace una semana que no te he vuelto a ver, que te arrancaron de mi lado, que se llevaron tu vida... y hoy quiero contar cómo fueron esos momentos, los peores de mi vida, y lo quiero hacer para que no se vuelvan a producir estas cosas y así nadie pase de nuevo por una situación tan falta de humanidad como la que yo viví. Cómo el ser humano puede ser tan frío, tan distante, tan aséptico, cómo un hospital se puede convertir en un lugar de pesadilla donde nadie te consuela, donde la gente se esconde para no verte y no dar la cara, donde no encuentras piedad... y ese hospital fue el HUCA, para mí desde aquel día el Hospital inhUmano Central de Asturias.

Me llamo Cristina, soy enfermera y llevo 36 años trabajando en el HUCA. Mi marido, Nacho, era médico inspector de Educación y se había jubilado hacía un mes, que cumplió 65 años, pero aún mantenía su consulta de médico de familia por las tardes. Debido a una enfermedad hepática que podía darle problemas importantes en un futuro y aconsejado de que para curar su dolencia de la manera que fuera más segura para él la posibilidad de disfrutar aún de muchos años de vida en buenas condiciones, se nos propuso el trasplante hepático. Según ellos, iba a ser la mejor elección, ya que si se le reproducía la enfermedad en un futuro, por su edad, ya no podría estar en la lista de trasplantes. La palabra nos daba miedo. Preguntamos si no era muy arriesgado. Nos dijeron que había un riesgo como con toda intervención, pero que hoy en día es algo que está muy protocolizado: no es como antes, se hacen muchos, son intervenciones muy estudiadas, buenos resultados, buen equipo, etc., etc... Lo que le terminó de convencer fue cuando la doctora le dijo:
–Si hubiese suficientes hígados para trasplantar sería el tratamiento de elección en muchas patologías hepáticas.

–Pues adelante –afirmó mi marido.

Le hicieron todas las pruebas necesarias para ver que podía entrar en el programa: escáner, eco, resonancia, cardiología, arteriografías, analíticas específicas, etc. Todo estaba bien. Se hizo una reunión de todos los médicos de los diferentes equipos y le dieron el OK. Ya estábamos en lista de espera. Él se encontraba bien, sin ningún síntoma y feliz, pensando en el momento en el cual nos llamaran para el trasplante. Eso sí, preocupado y temeroso, como es lógico, ya que tendría que estar un tiempo hospitalizado y serían días duros, pero entre los dos lo superaríamos.

Sábado 2 de abril. Estábamos en Tapia de Casariego, adonde vamos todos los fines de semana, y a las 18.00 horas sonó el móvil. Era la doctora del trasplante hepático. Nos dijo:

–Hay un hígado compatible, vengan para el HUCA enseguida.

Nerviosos y sin perder un segundo fuimos para allí. Nos vinieron a buscar, lo prepararon y, cuando comprobaron que todo estaba bien, nos comunicaron que a las 21.30 horas aproximadamente comenzaría la intervención. La doctora nos dijo que ella lo vería por la mañana en la UCI, que la intervención duraría unas siete u ocho horas y que lo mejor es que yo me fuera para mi casa, ya que era mucho tiempo de espera. El cirujano me llamaría al finalizar para informarme. A las 22.15 horas aproximadamente lo llevaron al quirófano.
–No se preocupe –me dijeron las enfermeras de la unidad–, nadie se muere en el quirófano. Hoy en día, en un trasplante de hígado está todo controlado.

"Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
Esperé un tiempo en la sala de espera, pues al haber trabajado 25 años en el quirófano sé que a veces al principio hay algún problema o quieren preguntar algo a los familiares; no sé, me costaba irme. Al cabo de una hora, me fui para mi casa pensando en regresar a las cinco de la mañana para estar cuando terminase la operación. Estaba sola en mi casa, mis hijos estaban fuera de Asturias, les habíamos avisado y pensaban ponerse en camino al día siguiente. No era una operación a vida o muerte, era una intervención programada y reglada, y todos estábamos asustados ante lo desconocido, pero contentos.

Suena el teléfono: tres de la mañana. Me da un vuelco el corazón.

–Oiga, ¿es la mujer de Ignacio? Acérquese por el quirófano que hay problemas.

Un abismo se abrió bajo mis pies y ahí empezó mi calvario. Entro en el HUCA; solo hay luz en la entrada. Subo al primer piso, al despacho de información de la sala de quirófano. Tras la mesa, estaba el cirujano.

–¿Viene sola?

–Sí –respondo.

–Pues mire, hubo problemas. Era un trasplante muy complejo, hubo complicaciones.

Yo no entendía nada, solo decía:

–¿Pero se murió?

–Pues sí, no se pudo hacer nada... –me confirma el cirujano.

Él seguía tratándome de usted. Yo bajé mi mascarilla, y le dije:
–¿Por qué me tratas de usted? ¿No me conoces?

Sí me conocía, pero no importó; hay que tratar de usted para mantener las distancias, incluso en estas situaciones... aunque la persona con la que estás hablando sea una compañera. Aunque le estés diciendo que su marido ha fallecido de una manera inesperada. Fue algo increíble, una sensación de ahogo, de abandono, se apoderó de mí. Solo podía decir:

–Pero, ¿cómo? Si nos dijeron que esto era lo mejor, si nos dijeron que esto era el mejor tratamiento para garantizarle una larga vida...

Entré en shock. No podía ser. Y él solo decía que un trasplante era una cosa muy seria y que la gente pensaba que era como irse de paseo. Distante, aséptico, ni una mirada cálida, ni un acercamiento... Solo percibía en él una actitud fría y defensiva. Yo dije que quería verle, poder despedirme de él.

–No está en el protocolo –contestó.

A continuación, salió una antigua compañera enfermera, momento que él aprovechó para desaparecer, sin un “lo siento”, sin un pésame, sin un adiós... Ella fue la única cara amiga que me miró con pesar, con pena, y me dijo:

–Es mejor que no lo veas.

Yo insistía:

–No puede ser, tengo que verlo.

Ante mi insistencia, me dijo que lo podía ver cuando lo bajaran a la morgue, pero que no lo viera en el quirófano.

–Llama a alguien –me dijo mi compañera.

Salí para llamar a mi cuñado, que estaba esperando en su casa a que terminara la operación. Le dije:

–Sube, hay problemas.

No pude decirle que su hermano había muerto, no hasta que llegara. Estaba sola. Salí al atrio para esperarlo, para ir a su encuentro. Oscuridad, vacío, nadie que me sujetara, que me diera una mano, que me abrazara... Me apoyé en la pared, no tenía fuerza. Me había roto y mi cuerpo no me sostenía. Me dejé resbalar hasta sentarme en el suelo, hasta que llegó. Por fin calor, desgarro compartido, apoyados el uno en el otro, no se veía a nadie, solamente dos familiares de pacientes que acababan de entrar en una sala de espera. Salimos hacia la zona quirúrgica. Nadie. Pregunto a una celadora que era la que nos había acompañado al quirófano y que entonces parecía tan afable. Ahora se escapaba, y ante nuestras preguntas decía:

–Yo no sé nada, yo no sé nada...

Y desapareció rápidamente.

Volvió mi compañera, y vimos a dos celadores. Ella me dijo:

–Pregúntales, a ver si puedes verlo.

–Por favor, ¿puedo ver a mi marido cuando lo lleven a la morgue? –les pregunto.

–No, si no lo vio usted en el quirófano, ya no lo puede ver –me responden.

Miro a mi compañera, no sabe qué decirme. Insisto ante los celadores, y me dicen que ya lo han metido en la cámara y que no lo puedo ver. Mi cabeza no entiende nada. ¿Cómo es posible que también me nieguen el poder despedirme de ti? No lo puedo entender. No es habitual morirse en un quirófano, y menos cuando entras lleno de vida, y no es una intervención de urgencia, pero te tocó a ti, amor mío. No sabemos qué hacer. Preguntamos y la respuesta es:

–Váyanse a su casa, y llamen a la funeraria.

Shock. Yo no me voy sin verle. Bajamos a la entrada. Aquí sí hay un banco donde sentarse. Yo tengo que ir a la morgue, quiero despedirme de él. Mi cuñado baja, regresa, no hay nadie, no lo podemos ver. Pasa mi compañera, que ya se va para su casa.

–Lo siento, yo me tengo que ir –me dice.

–Lo sé, gracias, fuiste la única persona que me demostró algo de humanidad.

No se ve a nadie. Solo se oye mi llanto desesperado, la gente huye del dolor. No lo quieren ver, no se quieren implicar. No, en este hospital no se consuela. O a mí eso me tocó. Te fuiste y aún no lo puedo creer. Te arrancaron de mí, no me dejaron verte...

Tuve que despedirme de ti seis horas después, en un tanatorio, donde tú ya no parecías tú. Pero te pude abrazar y besar. Allí sí que me dejaron, porque tú eras mío, no de ellos. No bastó que murieras cuando no debías, también me negaron tu despedida. ¿Dónde está la humanidad? ¿Dónde el consuelo? ¿Dónde la piedad? Esa noche hubo una conjunción de desastres, la mala suerte se alió contra nosotros, se fue la mitad de mi vida. El desgarro es total y duele mucho, y el trato recibido es indescriptible. Aún más cuando llevas 36 años trabajando allí, cuando has dado la mayor parte de tu vida para conseguir con tu colaboración un hospital humano donde atender, consolar y dar bienestar a la gente enferma y a sus familias. Y en pago ¿qué recibes? Este trato. Duele más cuando has trabajado 24 años en el quirófano, y a ti no te pueden engañar. ¡Es tan difícil morir en el quirófano, pero a ti te tocó, mi amor!

Hoy hace dos semanas que te has ido y nadie del equipo médico y quirúrgico de todas las especialidades implicadas en tu caso se ha puesto en contacto conmigo. Nadie me ha llamado, nadie me ha dado un informe, nada. Es algo totalmente increíble, es una auténtica vergüenza. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Por qué? Es algo incomprensible. Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras. Y quiero que se sepa que un hombre ha muerto. Un hombre que era un esposo maravilloso, un buen padre, un buen amigo, un gran profesional, era una muy buena persona. Y es como si para toda esta gente nunca hubiera existido. Es como si hubiera sido un objeto que se rompe, barren sus trocitos y lo tiran a la basura.
Espero que estas palabras, que con tanto dolor he escrito, sirvan para que estas situaciones no vuelvan a repetirse y que se tome conciencia del trato inhumano que se da a la gente en el Hospital inhUmano Central de Asturias.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Abr 2022)

A joderte perra.
Hace un año y medio falleció un tío mío, muy querido y no querían dejarnos entrar estos perros del estado.

Así que le dije a la puta enfermera que bajase abajo a llamar al de seguridad. Que mientras bajaba me despediría de mi tío.

Le monté el pollo, La tía llamó por teléfono al de seguridad. Y el tío tardo 5 minutos en subir. 

Cuando le vi todo gordo y sudoroso, le dije que no le merecía la pena liarla por un sueldo de mierda.


----------



## Akira. (23 Abr 2022)

Vaya que sorpresa, cuando les toca a ellos sí que les importa pero cuando es al resto se marcan un bailecito en tiktok.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2022)

Todo muy triste, pero queremos fotos de la viuda para poder juzgarla.

Nosotros al entrar en un hospital somos un puto número, pues ella en burbuja, es un mero pedazo de carne... Que este buena o no decidirá el juicio de las masas burbujiles

Tras 36 años pueden dar aún buen juego.

Ni olvido ni perdón


----------



## Rotto2 (23 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A joderte perra.
> Hace un año y medio falleció un tío mío, muy querido y no querían dejarnos entrar estos perros del estado.
> 
> Así que le dije a la puta enfermera que bajase abajo a llamar al de seguridad. Que mientras bajaba me despediría de mi tío.
> ...



Y qué hizo el gordo?


----------



## urano (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



Comeme el rabo nazi hijo de la gran puta

Feo, gordo y calvo...como si lo viera    

Y pobre como las ratas ..
Estos desgraciados de donde sacarán las fuerzas para no suicidarse?


----------



## ayton (23 Abr 2022)

Osea médico y enfermera y se pensaban que un transplante de hígado era una minucia...y los hijos por ahí de parranda...q es lo siguiente un ingeniero de caminos llorando xq se le murió la mujer al caerse de la obra mientras se la enseñaba? Un coronel quejarse xq una bala perdida le mató a un hijo en un campo de tiro??
Si es q al final hay q darles la razón a Gates&co; hay que vacunar más; vacunar, vacunar y vacunar!; hasta que revienten en su estulticia.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Y qué hizo el gordo?



El gordo se quedó anonadado como diciendo, hoy tendré que trabajar , dejé a la Charo con un enfado brutal y a mi familia con la cara agachada de vergüenza pues no tuvieron huevos. La cosa no fue a mayores 

Con los de la funeraria no tuve jaleo, porque me dejaron despedirme.


----------



## belenus (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ELOS (23 Abr 2022)

Igual que el COMUNISTA que dice HASTA AQUÍ HEMOS LLEGADO cuando le dicen que ahora toca repartir su bicicleta


----------



## belenus (23 Abr 2022)

La “vacuna” COVID de Pfizer es responsable del brote de hepatitis en niños – Ethan Huff


Puedes seguirnos en la aplicación sin censura Telegram La inflamación del hígado (hepatitis) en los niños está aumentando en el Reino Unido, lo que provocó una investigación urgente por parte de la…




laverdadofende.blog


----------



## Rediooss (23 Abr 2022)

... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.

¿ 36 años trabajando en un hospital, 2 con la plandemia, y ahora se entera de como son los protocolos asesinos e inhumanos de los hospitales, los ha tenido que sufrir en sus propias carnes para darse cuenta de ello?

Si se pensaba que Roma pagaría a traidores y colaboraracionistas, ya ha caído en la cuenta de que no es así.


----------



## Tercios (23 Abr 2022)

A disfrOOtar lo tiktokeado. Seguro que no se quejaba cuando ella misma dejaba morirse a pacientes sin sus seres queridos a su lado.

Pagarán en esta vida o en la otra.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (23 Abr 2022)

Inspector de educación, de los que han obligado a niños a llevar dos años un bozal en la cara a todas horas.
Que se coma su karma.


----------



## Lian (23 Abr 2022)

Sarna con gusto no pica, o no debería...


----------



## tracrium (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.



Las hemorragias masivas en quirófano son algo muy gore. Es normal que no la dejasen entrar al quirófano.

Sangre por todos los sitios, charcos de sangre en el suelo y salpicaduras hasta en el techo.

Todo lleno de empapadores, botellas de suero vacías, bolsas de sangre, plasma y plaquetas trasfundidas, un olor a casquería que impresiona.


----------



## ecolin (23 Abr 2022)

A esta enfermera, sólo decirle que lo siento mucho, y que le recomiendo que ponga el caso en conocimiento de los abogados de su Colegio Profesional, que solicite, reúna y presente todas las pruebas de que disponga en el Juzgado de Guardia, junto con una bien redactada denuncia que describa lo sucedido y los motivos por los cuales entiende que debe denuciar a sus compañeros.

No en un periódico. Si es que es cierto que quiere que no pase más.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A joderte perra.
> Hace un año y medio falleció un tío mío, muy querido y no querían dejarnos entrar estos perros del estado.
> 
> Así que le dije a la puta enfermera que bajase abajo a llamar al de seguridad. Que mientras bajaba me despediría de mi tío.
> ...



Y cómo acabó el tema?


----------



## Estais_avisados (23 Abr 2022)

Que nutrición a estas horas!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Pues cuenta las.
Está claro que la chusma somos numeros


----------



## VOXero (23 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Comeme el rabo nazi hijo de la gran puta
> 
> Feo, gordo y calvo...como si lo viera
> 
> ...



Cambia de psiquiatra, subnornal


----------



## urano (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Cambia de psiquiatra, subnornal



Tu reputísima madre, alimaña nazi.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Abr 2022)

eso la ha pasado por jugar a menguele con los demas.

que se dedique a fregar escaleras o de puta y vera como no tiene tantos seguidores por tik tok pero una vida mas decente.

Y eso si esta en los protocolos.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Y cómo acabó el tema?



Na El de seguridad me dijo en que como estaba la pandemia no dejaban y eso. Pero en un tono de muy buen rollo.

Yo le dije que me me importaba cero que hubiese pandemia que no iba a dejar de despedirme de mis seres queridos. 

El lo comprendió y me largué a afuera pues tampoco era plan de liarla más con un currito que tenía pinta de ser buena gente.
Pero a la enfermera me dieron ganas de soltarle un buen sopapo.

Hemos aceptado estas mierdas como normales y así nos va.


----------



## Rediooss (23 Abr 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Las hemorragias masivas en quirófano son algo muy gore. Es normal que no la dejasen entrar al quirófano.
> 
> Sangre por todos los sitios, charcos de sangre en el suelo y salpicaduras hasta en el techo.
> 
> Todo lleno de empapadores, botellas de suero vacías, bolsas de sangre, plasma y plaquetas trasfundidas, un olor a casquería que impresiona.



Que han incinerado a gente que se moría de " Covid" sin siquiera dejar a los familiares verlos por última vez, que han aislado a pacientes de sus familiares al entrar en un hospital por tener un positivo de mierda en una pcr ¿ que coño me estás contando?.
Esto solo es la consecuencia de lo que hemos permitidos hacer a unos matarnos cumple protocolos.


----------



## piensaflexible (23 Abr 2022)

No sé si debería acaso lamentar que les apliquen su propia medicina?
Si es bueno para los demás seguir esos protocolos no era bueno para ella?
Ella era especial, entiendo que creía merecer un trato especial, por eso hace tanto incapie en que ella es.compañera.de la huca y bla bla...
No se hija, si tan malos eran los protocolos cómo lleváis dos años cumpliendo a rajatabla?


----------



## tracrium (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Que han incinerado a gente que se moría de " Covid" sin siquiera dejar a los familiares verlos por última vez, que han aislado a pacientes de sus familiares al entrar en un hospital por tener un positivo de mierda en una pcr ¿ que coño me estás contando?.
> Esto solo es la consecuencia de lo que hemos permitidos hacer a unos matarnos cumple protocolos.



Sí, pero no son casos equivalentes. Entonces había histeria y pánico por contagiarse o crear un brote y que se le echase la culpa al hospital. 

Ahora les suda la polla el Covid y el covad. 

En cualquier caso, me extrañan esos protocolos, porque lo habitual es suturar al paciente, quitarle el tubo endotraqueal, quitarle las vías, lavarlo y asearlo un poco, pasarlo a una camilla y dejar que la familia se despida antes de bajarlo a la morgue.

Por muy hecho mierda que estuviese, no lo estaría más que en algunos accidentes de tráfico, con los sesos y las tripas por fuera.


----------



## Pabloom (23 Abr 2022)

ayton dijo:


> Osea médico y enfermera y se pensaban que un transplante de hígado era una minucia...y los hijos por ahí de parranda...q es lo siguiente un ingeniero de caminos llorando xq se le murió la mujer al caerse de la obra mientras se la enseñaba? Un coronel quejarse xq una bala perdida le mató a un hijo en un campo de tiro??
> Si es q al final hay q darles la razón a Gates&co; hay que vacunar más; vacunar, vacunar y vacunar!; hasta que revienten en su estulticia.



Es que es lo increíble de todo esto, no digo que sea mentira, pero es que es alucinante que todo un señor médico y una enfermera de quirófano se tomen a la ligera un transplante de higado ¿Cómo es posible? ¿En manos de quienes estamos?


----------



## vacutator (23 Abr 2022)

Yo animaría a todo el mundo a hacer un tik tok usando como meme el caso de esta enfermera y luego se lo enviamos "para que descargue tanto estress acumulado"


----------



## John Smmith (23 Abr 2022)

Todo muy triste. Pero como buenos progres, no es lo mismo que te pase a ti, que a ellos. Cuando les pasa a ellos todo es tremendo, injusto y abusivo. Cuando te pasa a ti, ya se sabe, es lo que hay. Es trágico pero un poco de cura de humildad viene bien a muchos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Abr 2022)

JÓDETE, PERRA


----------



## Llorón (23 Abr 2022)

Lo siento por el pobre perrete, pero el "bien común" es bien el "bien común" para las buenas y para las malas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Abr 2022)

Gran parte de ese relato es mentira. El cómo está redactado hace aguas por todos lados


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Abr 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gran parte de ese relato es mentira. El cómo está redactado hace aguas por todos lados



Conozco gente que trabaja en los servicios informaticos del hospital, y ese articulo puede ser totalmente veridico. En ese hospital el personal es de lo mas prepotente y malcarada que se puede echar uno a la cara. Gente borde que por estar ahi se creen la polla con cebolla


----------



## chainsaw man (23 Abr 2022)

Pues a mi me da que si no quieren dejarla entrar al quirofano ni verlo en la morgue es que hubo algun tipo de negligencia de la que se querian cubrir, sino fuera enfermera entiendo que el shock de entrar al quirofano con sangre y tal pueda ser mejor que no lo pase, pero sabiendo lo que hay pinta mas a que tratan de ocultar algo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...





La escoria ovetense del H.U.C.A. * ASESINÓ* a una chica con meningitis dejándola aislada y atada en una cama agonizando durante *3 DÍAS* hasta que murió.

*Y nadie pagó por ello.*









Andreas murió de meningitis tras 75 horas atada en la unidad psiquiátrica del Hospital Central de Asturias


Un juez ultima la investigación penal por el fallecimiento de una mujer de 26 años diagnosticada por error de una enfermedad mental




elpais.com













La jueza archiva la causa de la joven con meningitis que murió atada a una cama en psiquiatría


La joven de 26 años fue considerada en su ingreso al hospital como "paciente psiquiátrica" al tener antecedentes familiares de enfermedad mental. Permaneció contenida durante 75 horas sin ser diagnosticada por meningitis.




www.publico.es


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Abr 2022)

La mejor sanidad del mundo... hasta que la necesitas y compruebas cómo es realmente.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Abr 2022)

Por algo se les dice matasanos


----------



## carlitros_15 (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



cuenta cuenta. 

Estas cosas deben conocerse. Han dejado morir a niños de cáncer para que las charofeminazis pudieran hacer sus tik toks a gusto y zorrear con los residentes

Una mujer denuncia la muerte de su hijo de 8 años tras acudir cuatro veces a Urgencias: "Todo lo tapan con la Covid"


----------



## rsaca (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Para que me voy a tomar la molestia de escribir el tocho y luego que me digáis que soy troll. El que este interesado en saberlo y quiera creerme, que me pregunte por privado.



Veeenga paayo, cuéntanos un poco.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Cuenta cuenta...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> La escoria ovetense del H.U.C.A. * ASESINÓ* a una chica con meningitis dejándola aislada y atada en una cama agonizando durante *3 DÍAS* hasta que murió.
> 
> *Y nadie pagó por ello.*
> 
> ...



Ese centro parece el Hospital de los errores (horrores)…es increíble la incompetencia de lo que anda por ese lugar…


----------



## Guano For Life (23 Abr 2022)

Mala idea contarlo en un periódico. Que lo haga por tiktok que seguro tiene más práctica y con el bailecito además se anima un poco

Aún así tiene pinta de que han cometido algún fallo muy gordo o han robado órganos o algo raro que quieren ocultar. 

A saber la de veces que está hija de perra ha hecho cosas parecidas creyéndose superior y sin darle importancia al dolor de la gente que desprecian y a la que ven como ganado.


----------



## McMax (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Gostese de contar lo que quiera


----------



## Beholder (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Coño cuenta. Antes de que deje de tener sentido.


----------



## risto mejido (23 Abr 2022)

no me alegro, quede claro.



dicho esto lo siento por el finado, pero meterse para un trasplante estando bien me parece una locura, al padre de un amigo igual, tenia mal el higado pero el estaba de puta madre, habia tenido varias hepatitis nada mas, le recomendaron trasplante estando el de puta madre, al final le pusieron un trozo de higado, de uno sacaron para dos trasplantes y el padre de mi colega se fue con san pedro, ademas fue en su propio coche al hospital a por su trozo de higado, cada vez tengo mas claro que fue un conejillo de indias 

yo tengo dicho que bajo ningun concepto donen organos mios, por si acaso


----------



## Sardónica (23 Abr 2022)

Qué estúpido es todo y qué bien refleja esto a los covidianos!
Una sanitaria dice primero que estar bajo el protocolo "es lo mejor que les pudo pasar" para luego decir que se pasó por el forro ese protocolo al quitarse las mascarillas y besarse.

No saben ni qué mierdas tienen en la cabeza. El sistema les ha fundido el cerebro.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Abr 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que si no quieren dejarla entrar al quirofano ni verlo en la morgue es que hubo algun tipo de negligencia de la que se querian cubrir, sino fuera enfermera entiendo que el shock de entrar al quirofano con sangre y tal pueda ser mejor que no lo pase, pero sabiendo lo que hay pinta mas a que tratan de ocultar algo.



Y el ‘’yo no se nada’’ de los que se cruza por el pasillo hace que mi sentido arácnido se dispare.
Para mi pocas dudas hay de que hay hubo una negligencia.
En EEUU que la cosa está un poco más controlada me suena que 1 de cada 5 muertos en quirófano es por negligencia médica.
Y en España la negligencia médica no debe salir ni en las estadísticas.
Alguien se cree que los cirujanos son mejores en España?
Pues eso.

En cuanto a la maldad y falta de empatía del gremio sus voy a contar una guena.
Hace unos meses el padre de una conocida tuvo un accidente, desde el hospital llaman a la hija para informar del ingreso, la hija que reside en el extranjero se pone a organizar el viaje a las dos horas vuelven a llamar.
Es usted la hija de Juan Nadie.
Si, si como está mi padre?
Lo siento no le puedo decir nada.
Pero esta bien ha salido de quirófano?
Le repito que no le puedo decir nada llame a este número xxx xx xx xx.
La pobre mujer nerviosa y asustada llama al número que le han dicho, y al otro lado de la línea una voz robótica a la par que aflautada contesta:
TANATORIO MARIPILI DÍGAME?
Ella se queda en shock y la voz repite.
TANATORIO MARIPILI HAY ALGUIEN AHÍ.
Acojonante lo cuento hoy 6 meses después y aún me parece increíble.


----------



## Sardónica (23 Abr 2022)

Apesta a hígado compatible grafenado, de última generación.
Los finados donantes a partir de enero de 2021 son casquería tóxica.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Abr 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Apesta a hígado compatible grafenado, de última generación.
> Los finados donantes a partir de enero de 2021 son casquería tóxica.



Tengo un colega que lleva dos años esperando un órgano, y quejándose de que con el Covid no hay casquería por que no hay accidentes.Pero igual no la hay porque han aprovechado la plandemia para pillar repuestos para todos los demonios.Ya cualquier cosa me espero de esta sociedad.


----------



## Clorhídrico (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Abr 2022)

aquí todos hemos tenido problemas con la inhumanidad de los fríos carniceros de la "seguridad" social

cero pena.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (23 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese centro parece el Hospital de los errores (horrores)…es increíble la incompetencia de lo que anda por ese lugar…



No llames incompetencia a lo que es PLANIFICACIÓN.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El gordo se quedó anonadado como diciendo, hoy tendré que trabajar , dejé a la Charo con un enfado brutal y a mi familia con la cara agachada de vergüenza pues no tuvieron huevos. La cosa no fue a mayores
> 
> Con los de la funeraria no tuve jaleo, porque me dejaron despedirme.



Lo siento por lo de tu tío.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Lo siento por lo de tu tío.



Gracias, se le extraña era un buen remero. Murió sin poder ser libre


----------



## kopke (23 Abr 2022)

Karma del bueno.

Para él y para ella.

Mi mujer es enfermera y ella misma reconoce que tiene la profesión más abobinable del país.


----------



## Tons of Fear (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.



En China creo que lo hacen al revés.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Abr 2022)

que te jodan puta zorra colaboradora de los satanicos de la PLANdemia


----------



## bocadRillo (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Pues cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Cuenta


----------



## qbit (23 Abr 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo muy triste, pero queremos fotos de la viuda para poder juzgarla.
> 
> Nosotros al entrar en un hospital somos un puto número, pues ella en burbuja, es un mero pedazo de carne... Que este buena o no decidirá el juicio de las masas burbujiles
> 
> 36 años pueden dar aún buen juego.



No tiene 36 años, sino que lleva trabajando 36 años en el HUCA.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Abr 2022)

Este sistema es un step adelante en la psicopatización de la sociedad en general.

No es un caso, si no una nueva moda del estilo "_caballero, caballero_" pero mucho mas desarrollada. Como ahora eres paciente _"como si no te conociéramos, ya no eres de nuestro grupo, pero como en realidad sí te conocemos y sabemos que no harás nada, te trataremos peor que a un gitano. Serás nuestro chivo expiatorio"._

Terrible.


----------



## ecolin (23 Abr 2022)

36 años ella de enfermera, y el finado médico. Dan para mucho.

Seguro que nunca, nunca, nunca ninguno de los dos la han cagado directamente.

Seguro que nunca, nunca, nunca han mirado hacia otro lado si el que la ha cagado es otro y han callado como putas ante la familia. Y retocado documentos.

Seguro que nunca, nunca, nunca han puesto la cara por una cagada de algún compañero si es que la familia ha llegado a denunciar.

Seguro que nunca, nunca, nunca han pillado la pancartita para que les suban el sueldo/bajen carga de trabajo usando la figura del paciente -que les importa una polla- como escudo.

Seguro que nunca, nunca, nunca se han dado de baja, llevado instrumental o usado sus privilegios. Entre otras y como creo haber leído en el artículo "a mi marido le hicieron TODAS las pruebas". Vaya, bonita, qué suerte que a otros no le hacen directamente NINGUNA prueba.

Nunca, nunca, nunca.


----------



## qbit (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Debido a una enfermedad hepática que podía darle problemas importantes en un futuro y aconsejado de que para curar su dolencia de la manera que fuera más segura para él la posibilidad de disfrutar aún de muchos años de vida en buenas condiciones, se nos propuso el trasplante hepático. Según ellos, iba a ser la mejor elección, ya que si se le reproducía la enfermedad en un futuro, *por su edad, ya no podría estar en la lista de trasplantes*.



Es curioso que a partir de cierta edad dejan que la gente se muera del hígado, como hicieron con mi madre los hijos de Satanás esos.


----------



## el segador (23 Abr 2022)

La historia es poco creíble o la tía es muy panfila, si trabajas allí te pones una bata de tu trabajo y entras donde te salga del rabo sin pedir permiso.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (23 Abr 2022)

En paz descanse
Y está escrito como el culo, es un horror de leer.


----------



## Tons of Fear (23 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es curioso que a partir de cierta edad dejan que la gente se muera del hígado, como hicieron con mi madre los hijos de Satanás esos.



Siento lo de tu madre , pero en este caso es comprensible. Dudo que haya abundancia de órganos.Los criterios que se usen son discutibles claro está.


----------



## Ederall (23 Abr 2022)

Que te follen puta, cuantas veces lo habrás hecho tú con toda la frialdad del mundo!


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



dale shurmano


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Abr 2022)

Yo me quedo con los ánimos de los ejspecialistas: "No se preocupe está todo muy protocolizado , Está todo controlado"..... Los cohones 33, cuidao, cudiao cuando os quieran meter a un quirófano.

A mi dadme la Sanidad Privada y que se metan la Pública por el culo


DEP


----------



## chortinator (23 Abr 2022)

Esta sufriendo lo que ella ha hecho a los demas.


Cada dia mas convencido que una inteligencia artificial mas robotica seria mas eficaz que los tiktokeros


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Abr 2022)

ya me gustaría ver que cargo tenía, auxiliar de enfermería?

si tienes buen estatus en el hospital seguro que te dejan, si eres coordinadora o adjunta te dejan hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Abr 2022)

ya me gustaría ver que cargo tenía, auxiliar de enfermería?

si tienes buen estatus en el hospital seguro que te dejan, si eres coordinadora o adjunta te dejan hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## chortinator (23 Abr 2022)

Si llegan a ser gitanos ya te digo yo si les dejan despedirse o no


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.
> 
> ¿ 36 años trabajando en un hospital, 2 con la plandemia, y ahora se entera de como son los protocolos asesinos e inhumanos de los hospitales, los ha tenido que sufrir en sus propias carnes para darse cuenta de ello?
> 
> Si se pensaba que Roma pagaría a traidores y colaboraracionistas, ya ha caído en la cuenta de que no es así.



Los órganos para trasplante se deben extraer con el donante todavía vivo. A menos que te refieras a que le han producido una "muerte" cerebral.

Creo que haría falta que la gente viera al menos una vez en su vida la película "*Coma*"









Spoiler: Spoiler de la peli



Susan Wheeler, una joven estudiante de medicina, lleva a cabo sus prácticas en el Boston Memorial Hospital.

Un día descubre misteriosos casos de pacientes, que terminan en *coma* después de la cirugía en una sala de operaciones. Cuando los investiga y averigua que el motivo del coma parece ser daño cerebral, Wheeler se embarca en una búsqueda para encontrar el por qué de dichos diagnósticos.

Finalmente descubre que *fueron envenenados* con *monóxido de carbono* durante su anestesia a través de un tubo escondido *para ser diseccionados* más tarde en otro lugar, el Instituto Jefferson, que alberga a gente en coma, con el propósito de quitarles sus órganos y luego venderlos, un negocio ilegal que resulta ser muy lucrativo.

También resulta, que el *director de su hospital*, el doctor George Harris, es el líder de esa organización criminal.


----------



## qbit (23 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Igual que el COMUNISTA que dice HASTA AQUÍ HEMOS LLEGADO cuando le dicen que ahora toca repartir su *bicicleta*



Querrás decir cochazo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Abr 2022)

Bravo por el personal del hospital que en vez de hacer excepciones siguió EL PROTOCOLO con su compañera. No se si a ella le molesta el protocolo o que con ella no hicieran una excepción .


----------



## Davidjota (23 Abr 2022)

Menuda mierda de carta, se queja de que no se hayan saltado el protocolo...
Sorpresa: no eres especial.
Eres una simple enfermera, pero desde la pandemia debe de ser que te crees un ser de luz.

Dicho esto, lamento la muerte del marido. DEP.


----------



## Boker (23 Abr 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> A esta enfermera, sólo decirle que lo siento mucho, y que le recomiendo que ponga el caso en conocimiento de los abogados de su Colegio Profesional, que solicite, reúna y presente todas las pruebas de que disponga en el Juzgado de Guardia, junto con una bien redactada denuncia que describa lo sucedido y los motivos por los cuales entiende que debe denuciar a sus compañeros.
> 
> No en un periódico. Si es que es cierto que quiere que no pase más.



Suscribo tus palabras. Pasé por lo mismo y nunca aceptaré que el resto de mi familia no quisiera denunciar sabiendo que los médicos se cubren y se tapan unos a otros.
Los médicos, ¿cuántos están ahí por verdadera vocación? ¿Cuántos no están por la pasta gansa y por el título "pa' que me llamen doctor"?
Es verdad que el sistema español, al ser gratis-total-incluso-para-los-que-nunca-han-cotizado es un coñazo,
porque la gente abusa y queman al personal.
Pero eso deberían reivindicárselo a la enfermera Flora y sus amigos en el parlamento.
Por lo demás, todos los sanitarios deberían ser más humanos, más empáticos.
Entender la importancia de que tienen vidas entre sus manos


----------



## AMP (23 Abr 2022)

Los "protocolos sanitarios" son como los "jarabes democráticos" y los impuestos, sólo don buenos cuando se aplican a los demás.


----------



## pegaso (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



Se cree san dios, por trabajar en el hospital.


----------



## ecolin (23 Abr 2022)

Si quitamos de la ecuación que todo esto es un negocio público, los politiqueos y demás, que ya eso da para un libro, la sanidad no ha sido sino una entelequia, hemos pensado siempre que era lo que no es. Por una simple razón: POR EL MIEDO.

Algo más poderoso que el dinero o el sexo, los otros dos pilares de una sociedad profundamente corrupta y que ha abandonado tiempo ha su naturaleza espiritual como humanos. El miedo es bueno, te mueve a hacer cosas increíbles, y te protege, como mecanismo ancestral que diría el Recio. Pero te ciega lo más grande.

Y ese miedo, cuando no crece, te convence de esa entelequia. Resultado: hasta que no pasas por el miedo de verdad y no el de juguete, es decir hasta que no te toca, no te das cuenta de que esto lo tienes que forzar a que cambie porque aquí si que te va la vida, no en imbecilidades rojas.

Dicho esto, no me alegro de que este hombre muera. Pero al fin y al cabo no sé de qué se queja la señora enfermerita ésta. ¿Del trato? No les pagan por ser agradables. Si nos quejáramos del trato, la frialdad o falta de empatía no acabaríamos. Y tampoco creo que haya que ir al periódico a decir que me han tratado mal. Te vas al Juzgado, pruebas lo que se ajuste a derecho y si quieres después te vas al periódico si quieres. Con pruebas.


----------



## padrino (23 Abr 2022)

NONP


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



Lo siento por el muerto, que por mucho que se empeñen las feministas, es la victima, no la viuda.

La viuda… Definición de Karma.

Al resto: no os podeis imaginar el nivel de psicopatía que padecemos en Asturias.

El coctel viejos+ 50 años de socialismo + cero empresas-100% funcivagos= Bomba de gasolina para el COVID y su farsa.


----------



## urano (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



nazi hijo de la gran puta

Feo, gordo y calvo...como si lo viera   

Y pobre como las ratas ..

Estos desgraciados de donde sacarán las fuerzas para no suicidarse?


----------



## FatalFary (23 Abr 2022)

La mayoría de la gente es inútil perdida y tiene las luces justas para no cagarse encima, ya sean barrenderos, fontaneros, ingenieros o cirujanos. Cuantas menos veces te pongas en manos ajenas, mejor.


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Abr 2022)

La mejor sanidad del mundo. Por cierto ¿les enchufaron para saltarse las esperas?


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Abr 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Y el ‘’yo no se nada’’ de los que se cruza por el pasillo hace que mi sentido arácnido se dispare.
> Para mi pocas dudas hay de que hay hubo una negligencia.
> En EEUU que la cosa está un poco más controlada me suena que 1 de cada 5 muertos en quirófano es por negligencia médica.
> Y en España la negligencia médica no debe salir ni en las estadísticas.
> ...



Claro que son mejores, me lo han dicho ellos. ¿No ves que han estudiado muxo y aprobado el MIR? Deberían cobrar 300k por sus servicios


----------



## larios357 (23 Abr 2022)

Puede


ecolin dijo:


> A esta enfermera, sólo decirle que lo siento mucho, y que le recomiendo que ponga el caso en conocimiento de los abogados de su Colegio Profesional, que solicite, reúna y presente todas las pruebas de que disponga en el Juzgado de Guardia, junto con una bien redactada denuncia que describa lo sucedido y los motivos por los cuales entiende que debe denuciar a sus compañeros.
> 
> No en un periódico. Si es que es cierto que quiere que no pase más.



Pues si lo primero humanidad que falta mucha viendo las respuestas,
Lo segundo se puede Denunciar negligencia o mala práctica, más allá de eso si el protocolo de la plandemia es no verlos pues es lo que hay, esta mal por supuesto, también los protocolos han dado problemas por tratar a todos como covid y solo han hecho que agravar , 

Dep


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Resumo porque paso de escribir tocho con el móvil, que tengo dedos morcilleros:
> 
> Robo de medicamentos y material
> Cotillear historial médico de algún compo que se llevaba mal para ver trapos sucios
> ...



Pero si eso ya se sabía todo. Los que hemos tenido familiares trabajando dentro cuenta unas historias de terror.


----------



## Esflinter (23 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué estadística más "racista". Urgen otras 50.000 campañas $$$$$ de concienciación para que los payos aprendamos a no ver la realidad.



Cállate gitano


----------



## Jeb Stuart (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



En estos duros momentos, solo puedo desearle a esta mujer un sentimiento tan* explicito como verídico JODETE!!!!


(y las 3 son esdrujulas)*


----------



## Felson (23 Abr 2022)

El problema de esta chica, para esta chica, esta persona, es que sí estaba en el protocolo que ella aplicaba o se aplicaba a otras personas y contra lo que no dijo nada, no hizo nada, no opuso ninguna resistencia hasta que lo sufrió en propias carnes...o en carnes de otros, pero que las sentía como propias, que en muchos casos, ni eso... Mucha gente no aprende hasta que les pasa o lo sufren. Esa forma de aprendizaje me parecía desde pequeño una salvajada. Empiezo a entender... de salvajadas y de aprendizajes.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Preguntamos si no era muy arriesgado. Nos dijeron que había un riesgo como con toda intervención, pero que hoy en día es algo que está muy protocolizado



Perdón? Médico y enfermera preguntando esto? 

Médico y enfermera extrañados por los protocolos que ellos mismos aplican al pueblo llano? Haciéndose los sorprendidos? 

Esto me huele a mí a "voy a hacer el paripé de la mujer despechada a ver si cae alguna indemnización con cargo a los remeros, esos que tan mal he tratado sobre todo estos últimos años".


----------



## Rediooss (23 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Los órganos para trasplante se deben extraer con el donante todavía vivo. A menos que te refieras a que le han producido una "muerte" cerebral.
> 
> Creo que haría falta que la gente viera al menos una vez en su vida la película "*Coma*"
> 
> ...



No te voy a decir lo contrario, dejo aquí enlace a un interesante hilo donde se expone lo que tu afirmas.
Es bastante inquietante el tema de las " donaciones " de órganos, sobre todo en España, ¿ que seamos el pais del Mundo con mas donaciones de órganos, este pais cainita y corrupto hasta el tuétano ?
No sé Rick, algo me ha dicho siempre que aquí había truco.






La donación de órganos NO EXISTE - SON ROBADOS A GENTE VIVA


No existe la "donación de órganos". No se "regalan" o "aprovechan" de muertos. Porque los órganos de los muertos NO VALEN. Tienen que ser de gente viva. Y una persona viva está VIVA, o "herida"=en curación, incosciente, a la que NIEGAN LA POSIBILIDAD DE DESPERTAR DEL COMA. NIEGAN EL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Abr 2022)

todo esto apesta a arrastrar un "karma muy chungo" ... no se si de esta vida o de otra anterior ...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.
> 
> ¿ 36 años trabajando en un hospital, 2 con la plandemia, y ahora se entera de como son los protocolos asesinos e inhumanos de los hospitales, los ha tenido que sufrir en sus propias carnes para darse cuenta de ello?
> 
> Si se pensaba que Roma pagaría a traidores y colaboraracionistas, ya ha caído en la cuenta de que no es así.



Es lo primero que he pensado. 

Ha habido otros casos en los que hacen limpia de órganos tras muerte inesperada de familiar en quirófano tras operaciones sencillas y sin apenas riesgos.

Quizás en algún momento entre la aprobación del trasplante y quirófano se diera la siguiente conversación:

– ¿Pero como cojones habéis aprobado un trasplante a un cobrapensiones de 65 años recien jubilado?

– Ejem, entra en la lista del protocolo fantasma

– Ah cojones, haber empezado por ahí...ya ibamos mu cortos de córneas.


----------



## Setapéfranses (23 Abr 2022)

pues sí


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ... Y no me extrañaría que le hubieran sacado los órganos al marido, *esta gentuza primero te mata y luego te sacan los riñones.*
> 
> ¿ 36 años trabajando en un hospital, 2 con la plandemia, y ahora se entera de como son los protocolos asesinos e inhumanos de los hospitales, los ha tenido que sufrir en sus propias carnes para darse cuenta de ello?
> 
> Si se pensaba que Roma pagaría a traidores y colaboraracionistas, ya ha caído en la cuenta de que no es así.





Primero te sacan los riñones y luego te matan, que sólo sirven los órganos de los aún vivos.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2022)

Este tipo de gente que empatiza solamente consigo mismos, cuando les toca a ellos tienen un nombre. Qué disfrute de los protocolos que no le importó aplicar a otros.


----------



## tremeño (23 Abr 2022)

Ha estado 35 años flotando en el trabajo. No se ha enterado de nada , y es q conozco varios casos de gente q se pasó la vida haciendo tal cosa en lo público y es q no sabe ni de lo suyo...


----------



## Abubilla73 (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Cuenta


----------



## Ignatius (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Abre hilo, puede ser muy muy interesante. Tu testimonio sería muy ilustrativo.


----------



## IMPULSES (23 Abr 2022)

Son unos hijos de puta, antes de la pandemia , cuando mi.padre estaba en la uCI y sin que nadie le preguntará se acerco un hijo de puta de un médico a mi u me dijo "despídete de tu.padre de esta NO sale,....." 
Si estás por aquí, o me lees que sepas que te salvo el.estar en la cama de al lado de mi padre y con el mismo desenlace que estaba conmocionado si no te mato a golpes es ese mismo sitio, sin piedad y como un perro q eres.


----------



## El centinela (23 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Al resto: no os podeis imaginar el nivel de psicopatía que padecemos en Asturias.



La verdad es que nunca he conocido a un asturiano que fuese normal y mira que he conocido a unos cuantos y cuantas ¿Os echan algo en el agua para salir así?


----------



## Flures911 (23 Abr 2022)

Mañana a las 20.00 salgo al balcón y aplaudo.


----------



## meanboy (23 Abr 2022)

Trasplante hépatico como medida preventiva!! 
Que sepamos esto se practica como ultimo recurso. 

_Debido a una enfermedad hepática que podía darle problemas importantes en un futuro y aconsejado de que para curar su dolencia de la manera que fuera más segura para él la posibilidad de disfrutar aún de muchos años de vida en buenas condiciones, se nos propuso el trasplante hepático. Según ellos, iba a ser la mejor elección, ya que si se le reproducía la enfermedad en un futuro, por su edad, ya no podría estar en la lista de trasplantes._


----------



## socrates99 (23 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Naves de ataque en llamas más allá del hombro de Orión. He visto rayos-C brillar en la oscuridad cerca de la Puerta de Tannhäuser. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Hora de morir.


----------



## DonManuel (23 Abr 2022)

A esta zorra le aplaudían CADA DÍA a las ocho. Normal que se queje ahora que se da cuenta de que ella es también chusma.


----------



## Murnau (23 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A joderte perra.
> Hace un año y medio falleció un tío mío, muy querido y no querían dejarnos entrar estos perros del estado.
> 
> Así que le dije a la puta enfermera que bajase abajo a llamar al de seguridad. Que mientras bajaba me despediría de mi tío.
> ...



Lo mejor que hiciste conforero, plantar cara y demostrar sangre.

Descanse en paz tu tio.

Seguro que a él le alegró lo que hiciste.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Dos primeros comentarios al pie de la noticia:

#44 nick_2b661f

Tú Marido descansa en la quinta dimensión. No debes de preocuparte . La ley universal existe, somos inmortales y no hay que dar tanta importancia a la muerte. Tampoco buscarla, pero si aceptar. La crisis actual desde mi experiencia es un protocolo a nivel mundial muy terrible para los medicos ya que estos se ven obligados a cumplir normas totalmente bipolares y con toda esta guerra Bindelberg los funcionarios están agotados y han pasado la luz roja. Debes de entender que tú Marido se operó en una época muy complicada, época de Kaliyuga. No juzgar, hay que seguir creyendo en los seres humanos. Yo comprendo tu estado, pero la culpabilidad no existe. Dios pone todo en su sitio. Existen muchas dimensiones y esta vida terrenal es una parada más de autobús, pero no se termina aquí. Vas a volver a encontrarte con tú Marido en el momento preciso. Somos energía que nunca muere. La palabra muerte no debería de existir en nuestro diccionario. Si la transformación. El vacío que nos queda cuando un ser querido ya no está físicamente a nuestro lado se rellena solo con Amor. Claro que hay errores en la medicina. Pero también nos puede llegar el momento de transformarnos con un simple resbalón. Te deseo Paz y Amor. La palabra creer significa crear. Cuando no encuentras la solución a un problema déjalo en manos de Dios y para que funcione debes de sentirlo. Cuando quieras conseguir algo que te parece muy difícil siempre lo vas a conseguir sintiéndolo....... Cuando en África hay sequía y se reúnen las tribus para sentir la lluvia la lluvia llega. Creer es crear pero hay que sentir. Tú Marido está ocupado con su nueva dimensión. Me gustaría que nosotros aquí también estemos ocupados en vivir el presente lo mejor posible. SALUD 
Responder 0 1









Zaharoff

04/23/2022 22:57 hace 53 minutos

#45

En respuesta a nick_2b661f

*Lo sabía, la marihuana en estos días tiene su punto....*


De Gijón

04/23/2022 18:49

#35

Lo primero enviarte mi más sentido pésame por la pérdida de un ser querido *tan joven.* Lo segundo, felicitarte por salir a los medios. Eso se llama valentía. Si después de 36 años trabajando como enfermera en el HUCA, te tratan así, con un marido que se les muere en el quirófano, *cuando no estaba previsto* y que tampoco era cualquiera, porque era inspector médico, pues creo que está todo dicho..... *que harán con los demás*....... aunque cierto es que al final, *ante la muerte, dejamos de ser diferentes*. Muy triste la verdad, aunque espero y estoy seguro que no todos los profesionales sanitarios son así. *Una vez pasado el duelo, espero que contrates un buen gabinete de abogados* para denunciar la posible negligencia que arrancó a tu querido marido de tu vida. *Y cuéntanos cuando salga la sentencia*. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## StolenInnocence (24 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Cuenta,cuenta


----------



## keler (24 Abr 2022)

A ver que me entere, Charo quería un protocolo "compi", y el médico metido en su papel se lo negó. Es decir, se queja del trato que lleva dispensando desde hace más treinta años ella misma... Y esto es un testimonio desgarrador según el juntaletras?

A todo esto y al grano, hay foto de la enfermera?


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Abr 2022)

Se llevavan 30 añazos????


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> La escoria ovetense del H.U.C.A. * ASESINÓ* a una chica con meningitis dejándola aislada y atada en una cama agonizando durante *3 DÍAS* hasta que murió.
> 
> *Y nadie pagó por ello.*
> 
> ...



Ese caso es el más terrible que conocí en treinta años de ver horrores en ese hospital y en otros. Un verdadero asesinato de una pobre inocente. Un caso que parece de película de terror, peor que alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco. Los responsables no pagaron, siguen en sus puestos impartiendo doctrina.


----------



## BeninExpress (24 Abr 2022)

Lo siento mucho por esta señora pero huele a trasplante saltándose la lista de espera porque "soy de la casa" y luego pasa lo que pasa.

Tenía 65 años y estaba bien pero prefería saltarse la lista de espera ahora que todavía tenían mano en el hospital a hacerlo jubilados y que se murieran de asco esperando un donante como les pasa a la mayoría de gente en este país.


----------



## elepwr (24 Abr 2022)

por cosas de la vida conozco muy de cerca ese hospital y ya te digo que si no llegan a ser medico y enferma de alli ni de coña le transplantan nada, encima con 65 años


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (24 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El desgarrador testimonio de una enfermera del HUCA cuyo marido murió en quirófano y se queja del trato inhumano de sus compañeros que no la dejaron despedirse: “No está en el protocolo"
> 
> 
> "Como trabajadora del HUCA me siento avergonzada. Como esposa, aparte del dolor tan profundo, he pasado por una situación tan cruel e inhumana en los peores momentos de mi vida que no tengo palabras"
> ...



Qué lástima

Que Dios la perdone y se apiade de ella.


----------



## Marjalero (24 Abr 2022)

Leo la noticia y me pongo en su piel,intento empatizar,me empieza a dar pena la pobre mujer por lo que acaba de sufrir hasta que recuerdo que sacaron una ley que no me habría dejado entrar en el hospital por no estar vacunado,que si le hubiera pasado algo grave a un hijo,a un hermano o a mi madre me hubieran jodido vivo he intentado impedir acompañar a los míos en el puto hospital, con la misma falta de humanidad que ahora ella ha sufrido en sus propias carnes. Que se joda. Que se jodan todos esos sanitarios cómplices endiosados. A cáscarla. 
Ni olvidó ni perdón.


----------



## Chispeante (24 Abr 2022)

Pienso lo mismo. La maldad ajena no puede convertirnos en malvados. Que se haga justicia y no venganza.


----------



## Castellano (24 Abr 2022)

La sanidad tiene dos problemas:

Charos que solo saben obedecer órdenes y seguir protocolos (las mujeres en general da igual el sector que sea, son muy obedientes y no se cuestionan nada)

Médicos especialistas endiosados llenos de ego y falta de empatía, que no admiten tener ni la más mínima culpa o cometer algún error (la mayoría varones, aquí hay para todos, independientemente del género)


----------



## ashe (24 Abr 2022)

Para que digan que el karma no existe...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Panko21 (24 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La sanidad tiene dos problemas:
> 
> Charos que solo saben obedecer órdenes y seguir protocolos (las mujeres en general da igual el sector que sea, son muy obedientes y no se cuestionan nada)
> 
> Médicos especialistas endiosados llenos de ego y falta de empatía, que no admiten tener ni la más mínima culpa o cometer algún error (la mayoría varones, aquí hay para todos, independientemente del género)



La hija de puta de la psiquiatra se equivocó en la receta para mí mujer y casi me la vuelve loca, y la hija de mil perras le echo la culpa a ella diciéndole q era reacia al tratamiento.


----------



## River in the street (24 Abr 2022)

se había jubilado hacía un mes, que cumplió 65

Joder ni que lo hubieran hecho a drede, que cracks.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Abr 2022)

Novedad. Los hospitales son una lotería.

La ventaja que olvida la gente es que tienes muchísimas más posibilidades de salir bien que si vas a un curandero o te operas en el servicio de tu casa. 

Luego todos encontramos la muerte muy injusta. Y esta señora está en duelo, como todos los demás. Nadie se explica esas cosas en la excitación del momento. Ya se le pasará.

Es así.


----------



## Pluc (24 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que si no te creo?
> 
> Vivo entre gitanos. Me creo eso y mucho más.
> 
> Es más: lo de los gitanos y los hospitales es algo tan frecuente que ni sus ONG pueden negarlo. Entonces lo que hacen en disfrazarlo de legitimidad en nombre de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas" , y de "es que la sanidad es racista porque está adaptada a la cultura paya e ignora la cultura gitana tan familiar que tienen, etc...". Llegan a impartir cursos para que los sanitarios aprendan la cultura gitana y cómo tratar a los gitanos en lops hospitales. Hagan lo que hagan es siempre culpa de los demás, siempre los demás son los que deben esforzarse y adaptarse a ellos.



En la facultad de enfermería les dan clases para cultura gitana y musulmana. Para esto último, básicamente se reduce a que aunque la mujer esté a punto de morirse no hay que hacer absolutamente nada hasta que el marido no de el visto bueno.


----------



## Felson (24 Abr 2022)

No entiendo como en español, todavía, la Fundeu, por ejemplo, no diferencie entre protocolo, acción o procedimiento admitido y seguido... y protoculo, que es lo mismo, pero sin tener en cuenta al que mates, lesiones o dejes lesionado de por vida, por acción u omisión. Eso es protoculo. Lo voy a mandar también a la wikimierda a ver si me lo admiten.


----------



## Pluc (24 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> MADRE MÍA, esto es EL COLMO. Y luego dicen que son "iguales" que nosotros. Si lo fueran no harían falta "instrucciones" especiales para tratar con ellos.



También te puedo decir que los médicos tienen prohibido entrar a ver la paciente musulmana sin que esté el marido u otro hombre de la familia de confianza presente. La comida tiene que ser halal, es decir, que a ellos le dan comida de verdad en el hospital. Creo que me había contado mi novia (que no los puede ni ver) que hasta para limpiarlos hay que seguir un protocolo distinto, pero no me acuerdo bien.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Abr 2022)

Se llama karma o ley de causa y efecto.
Y algunos alegrándose... Eso os traerá karma negativo y luego os preguntareis por qué.


----------



## Omegatron (24 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Se llama karma o ley de causa y efecto.
> Y algunos alegrándose... Eso os traerá karma negativo y luego os preguntareis por qué.



Alguno de nosotros ya ha sufrido este mismo karma negativo.

No me alegro de que muera nadie. Me alegro de saber que los protocolos se siguen con todos.

Si le tocara a Antonio seguirían el protocolo?


----------



## Miomio (24 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Que se joda.me he tirado toda la pandemia trabajando de seguridad en un hospital, y os podría contar cosas que no os llegaríais a creer



Cuenta cuenta


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Abr 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> También te puedo decir que los médicos tienen prohibido entrar a ver la paciente musulmana sin que esté el marido u otro hombre de la familia de confianza presente. La comida tiene que ser halal, es decir, que a ellos le dan comida de verdad en el hospital. Creo que me había contado mi novia (que no los puede ni ver) que hasta para limpiarlos hay que seguir un protocolo distinto, pero no me acuerdo bien.



Mierda les daba yo. Si te vas a otro país te adaptas a lo que hay o te vas a tomar por culo, lo mismo que yo en su país no podría ir pidiendo trato diferente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Esto es igual que cuando a un caballero caballero que lleva años llevándose a hombres inocentes al calabozo le falsodenuncian por violencia de genaro. Está de puta madre que la gentuza reciba de su propia medicina.

Me nutre en cantidad.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Que han incinerado a gente que se moría de " Covid" sin siquiera dejar a los familiares verlos por última vez, que han aislado a pacientes de sus familiares al entrar en un hospital por tener un positivo de mierda en una pcr ¿ que coño me estás contando?.
> Esto solo es la consecuencia de lo que hemos permitidos hacer a unos matarnos cumple protocolos.



Los cojones de covid, me apuesto el sueldo de un mes a que a muchos de esos fallecidos los ha matado algún bloqueante neuromuscular o algun barbitúrico. Cuando no querían ni bien ni mal hacer autopsias es que algo ocultaban.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Sois todos una pandilla de hijos de puta.

Ojalá os muraís todos de hambre, pero que os de tiempo a ver antes cómo hezpaña vuelve a ser musulmana.

HIJOS DE PUTA HEZ!!


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Os merecéis no volver a tener sanidad, y que os vuelvan a invadir los árabes, no a """ Invadir""""".


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gran parte de ese relato es mentira. El cómo está redactado hace aguas por todos lados



Otra manipulación de vox. Todo lo que salga de la ultraderecha es falso. 
Luego, es curioso cómo una mayoría de sanitarios votan o piensan votar a esta escoria nazijudia.


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Mala idea contarlo en un periódico. Que lo haga por tiktok que seguro tiene más práctica y con el bailecito además se anima un poco
> 
> Aún así tiene pinta de que han cometido algún fallo muy gordo o han robado órganos o algo raro que quieren ocultar.
> 
> A saber la de veces que está hija de perra ha hecho cosas parecidas creyéndose superior y sin darle importancia al dolor de la gente que desprecian y a la que ven como ganado.



No sabemos si lo ha hecho, pero generalizamos igual.

Voy a generalizar también: españoles, sacos de basura hija de puta!


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Karma del bueno.
> 
> Para él y para ella.
> 
> Mi mujer es enfermera y ella misma reconoce que tiene la profesión más abobinable del país.



Entonces espero que el karma pronto le llegue a tu mujer. Bastardo.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

__





Mad Max: - EVIDENCIAS DE GENOCIDIO EN UK CON EL MIDAZOLAM


https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/23/you-gave-up-twp-years-life-midazolam-covid-lie/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Esta sufriendo lo que ella ha hecho a los demas.
> 
> 
> Cada dia mas convencido que una inteligencia artificial mas robotica seria mas eficaz que los tiktokeros



Pero por qué das por hecho que ella ha hecho lo mismo a los demás? 

En verdad, el pueblo español sois auténtica BASURA HUMANA. Merecéis lo peor, todo lo malo que os pase es POQUÍSIMO, GRANDÍSIMOS HIJOS DE PUTA!


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente es inútil perdida y tiene las luces justas para no cagarse encima, ya sean barrenderos, fontaneros, ingenieros o cirujanos. Cuantas menos veces te pongas en manos ajenas, mejor.



Te barres tu calle, te arreglas la tubería y te operas tú solito. A ver qué "españao" eres. 

Cretino español.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)

Recordemos que ESTO es personal* en horario de trabajo*, con equipo sanitario que hemos pagado nosotros:





Taluec


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)

*Voy a ponerlo otra vez, por si no se había entendido:*


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Voy a ponerlo otra vez, por si no se había entendido:*



Y la ausencia de trabajo y cansancio para dedicar tiempo a esas cosas.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta, antes de la pandemia , cuando mi.padre estaba en la uCI y sin que nadie le preguntará se acerco un hijo de puta de un médico a mi u me dijo "despídete de tu.padre de esta NO sale,....."
> Si estás por aquí, o me lees que sepas que te salvo el.estar en la cama de al lado de mi padre y con el mismo desenlace que estaba conmocionado si no te mato a golpes es ese mismo sitio, sin piedad y como un perro q eres.



a tu padre lo dejó en la UCI un médico? Le culpas por no haber podido hacer un milagro? 

Tu ignorancia es descomunal. Hijo de puta.


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Se llevavan 30 añazos????



Veis lo burros que sois? Ni sabéis leer joder. Hijos de puta voxeros, marranos, sacos de boxeo


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> En la facultad de enfermería les dan clases para cultura gitana y musulmana. Para esto último, básicamente se reduce a que aunque la mujer esté a punto de morirse no hay que hacer absolutamente nada hasta que el marido no de el visto bueno.



Mentiroso de mierda. Sigue propagando basura voxera. Sois escoria y merecéis la muerte.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> También te puedo decir que los médicos tienen prohibido entrar a ver la paciente musulmana sin que esté el marido u otro hombre de la familia de confianza presente. La comida tiene que ser halal, es decir, que a ellos le dan comida de verdad en el hospital. Creo que me había contado mi novia (que no los puede ni ver) que hasta para limpiarlos hay que seguir un protocolo distinto, pero no me acuerdo bien.



Y encima reincidente. 

Solo os deseo que en unos años España esté de verdad, de corazón, invadida completamente de musulmanes. 

Espero que os saqueis los ojos de la rabia. Marranos propagandistas.


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que ESTO es personal* en horario de trabajo*, con equipo sanitario que hemos pagado nosotros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto no lo hacen por ser sanitarios. 
Lo hacen por ser HEZPAÑOLES. LLEVÁIS EL CACHONDEO Y EL ALCOHOLISMO EN LOS GENES, HIJOS DE PUTA!


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Abr 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Inspector de educación, de los que han obligado a niños a llevar dos años un bozal en la cara a todas horas.
> Que se coma su karma.



Cosas del Karma y decidio defender a muerte las vacunas que puede que le provocasen la muerte antes de tiempo.


----------



## Golds23 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Romu (24 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La sanidad tiene dos problemas:
> 
> Charos que solo saben obedecer órdenes y seguir protocolos (las mujeres en general da igual el sector que sea, son muy obedientes y no se cuestionan nada)
> 
> Médicos especialistas endiosados llenos de ego y falta de empatía, que no admiten tener ni la más mínima culpa o cometer algún error (la mayoría varones, aquí hay para todos, independientemente del género)



Tiene un tercer problema ...... No tienen ni puta idea de nutrición ..... Observar los desayunos que se dan a los hospitalizados o los endocrinos que siguen dando dietas que se come de todo y contando calorías ....


----------



## |||||||| (24 Abr 2022)

Sólo una charo psicópata narcisista escribiría algo así una semana después de enviudar con la única intención de atraer la atención de las personas no hacia su marido fallecido sino hacia SÍ MISMA.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> a tu padre lo dejó en la UCI un médico? Le culpas por no haber podido hacer un milagro?
> 
> Tu ignorancia es descomunal. Hijo de puta.



Le culpo de la frialdad y poco tacto al comunicar hechos ....gilipollas


----------



## FatalFary (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Te barres tu calle, te arreglas la tubería y te operas tú solito. A ver qué "españao" eres.
> 
> Cretino español.



¿Veis a lo que me refiero? Retrasado mental que es completamente incapaz de entender el significado de una frase de lo más básica.


----------



## mindusky (24 Abr 2022)

ayton dijo:


> Osea médico y enfermera y se pensaban que un transplante de hígado era una minucia...y los hijos por ahí de parranda...q es lo siguiente un ingeniero de caminos llorando xq se le murió la mujer al caerse de la obra mientras se la enseñaba? Un coronel quejarse xq una bala perdida le mató a un hijo en un campo de tiro??
> Si es q al final hay q darles la razón a Gates&co; hay que vacunar más; vacunar, vacunar y vacunar!; hasta que revienten en su estulticia.



Para que te hagas una idea del nivel que hay. Y eso que éstos eran veteranos. Los jóvenes ya directamente se han sacado la titulación viendo Hospital Central. 

Ya no importan los conocimientos, ni la ciencia, ni tener un espíritu crítico y mucho menos el juramento hipocrático. Ahora lo que se valora es la capacidad para seguir protocolos sin hacer preguntas, como auténticos autómatas borregos.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Abr 2022)

mindusky dijo:


> Ya no importan los conocimientos, ni la ciencia, ni tener un espíritu crítico y mucho menos el juramento hipocrático. *Ahora lo que se valora es la capacidad para seguir protocolos sin hacer preguntas, como auténticos autómatas borregos.*



Y así es como ocurre que, casualmente, al acercarse la edad de jubilación, si se te ocurre entrar en un hospital atendido por gente así, tienes muchas papeletas de salir con los pies por delante. 65 años, qué oportuno, otra vida entera cotizando y la pensión para la saca. Del Estado, claro.

Esa mujer hubiera debido revisar bien el cadaver de su marido , porque en ausencia de prohibición expresa, la gente es donante por defecto. Y ya se sabe, los órganos , si no se extraen cuando el donante está aún vivo, no sirven. Si tenemos en cuenta que el tipo fue a por un órgano de esos, y que siendo médico, estas cosas las sabe perfectamente, entonces la conclusión es que karma es poco. Las historias de la cripta se quedan en cuentos para niños al lado de la realidad.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Abr 2022)

Es muy curioso como muchos mentan el sentimiento de empatía y humanidad mientras desbarran y ponen a vivir a la Señora en cuestión.

Dadle una vueltita.


----------



## furia porcina (24 Abr 2022)

Ósea que no le dejaron ver en quirófano y tuvo que esperar unas pocas horas, cuando además ya estaba muerto. Pero no se acuerda de los miles de personas que no pudieron siquiera despedirse de sus familiares cuando aún estaban vivos, y que en algunos casos tuvieron que andar buscando sus cenizas por media España.

Además según cuenta la historia, parece que no se solían hacer transplantes para casos como el suyo. Huele que apesta a que lo colaron en la lista de transplantes aprovechando que era del gremio.

Yo me quedaría callado.


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Abr 2022)

Ella enfermera, él médico... Y se somete, con 65 años, a un trasplante que no necesita.

Y luego vienen los lloros


----------



## mindusky (24 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y así es como ocurre que, casualmente, al acercarse la edad de jubilación, si se te ocurre entrar en un hospital atendido por gente así, tienes muchas papeletas de salir con los pies por delante. 65 años, qué oportuno, otra vida entera cotizando y la pensión para la saca. Del Estado, claro.
> 
> Esa mujer hubiera debido revisar bien el cadaver de su marido , porque en ausencia de prohibición expresa, la gente es donante por defecto. Y ya se sabe, los órganos , si no se extraen cuando el donante está aún vivo, no sirven. Si tenemos en cuenta que el tipo fue a por un órgano de esos, y que siendo médico, estas cosas las sabe perfectamente, entonces la conclusión es que karma es poco. Las historias de la cripta se quedan en cuentos para niños al lado de la realidad.



Es cierto que es muy sospechosa la actitud de sus compañeros poniéndole todo tipo de trabas para que no vea el cadáver de su marido. El cirujano lo primero que le pregunta al llegar es si viene sola, ¿pero qué pregunta es esa? Como un mafioso. Con la actitud distante que tuvo con ella está claro que no se lo preguntó porque le importase una mierda, más bien será que tendría miedo de que viniera la familia del fallecido y les pillarán con las manos en la masa y se montase un jaleo. 

No sólo eso, es que además le mienten a la cara diciéndole que en el quirófano no no no, que mejor lo vea cuando lo bajen a la morgue, y luego en la morgue resulta que tampoco le dejan verlo. 6 horas esperando para poder verlo. Vaya que da la sensación de que tenían que preparar el cadáver para dejarlo lo más presentable posible. Sólo ellos saben lo que ha pasado dentro de ese quirófano pero sea lo que sea no debe de ser trigo limpio. Si se cubren unos a otros de esa manera será para tapar una negligencia médica con resultado de muerte o quién sabe si algo incluso peor. Normal que la traten con frialdad y rehuyan de ella, no querrán ni mirarle a los ojos. Y esa gente volverá a su casa, desconectará y lo olvidará todo durmiendo a pierna suelta porque lo que cobran pesa mucho más que su conciencia, y al día siguiente a repetir. En manos de qué gentuza estamos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasó en las residencias encerrando a los ancianos desesperados en sus habitaciones hasta que muriesen y aislando como apestados en las UCIs a enfermos de simple gripe ....
para montar la mayor performance criminal de la historia de la humanidad, eso se contará en los libros de historia durante siglos.

Espero que acaben cayendo los responsables de todo eso y se les haga un juicio de Núremberg "


Algunas personas pueden suponer qué es imposible que sucedan ataques como estos a una población, cuando estamos viendo bombardeos y la destrucción de ciudades europeas asesinando a miles de personas.

Y eso es posible, cualquier otra cosa es posible


----------



## Kukulkam (24 Abr 2022)

Roma no paga traidores, a ti te tocará morir igual, tiktokera, es la bestia que habéis creado, ahora a disfrutar

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Esto no lo hacen por ser sanitarios.
> *Lo hacen por ser HEZPAÑOLES. *LLEVÁIS EL CACHONDEO Y EL ALCOHOLISMO EN LOS GENES, HIJOS DE PUTA!




Claro que sí, guapi, claro que sí...





Más bien lo hacen por ser globalistas satánicos genocidas a sueldo del* crimen organizado.*


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

La sanidad en España es una puta mierda, la pública y la privada. Además, los sanitarios son cómplices y tontos útiles de esa máquina de picar carne, porque, de seguir las cosas como hasta ahora, a ellos también les va a tocar. Se recoge lo que se siembra.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Roma no paga traidores, a ti te tocará morir igual, tiktokera, es la bestia que habéis creado, ahora a disfrutar
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Eso es.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gran parte de ese relato es mentira. El cómo está redactado hace aguas por todos lados



Creo también que puede estar muy guionizado. No se. En cualquier caso, la deshumanización de la sanidad es brutal. Huid de los hospitales siempre que podáis.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Resumo porque paso de escribir tocho con el móvil, que tengo dedos morcilleros:
> 
> Robo de medicamentos y material
> Cotillear historial médico de algún compo que se llevaba mal para ver trapos sucios
> ...



Hay mucha gentuza trabajando en eso que equivocadamente llaman medicina.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> No te voy a decir lo contrario, dejo aquí enlace a un interesante hilo donde se expone lo que tu afirmas.
> Es bastante inquietante el tema de las " donaciones " de órganos, sobre todo en España, ¿ que seamos el pais del Mundo con mas donaciones de órganos, este pais cainita y corrupto hasta el tuétano ?
> No sé Rick, algo me ha dicho siempre que aquí había truco.
> 
> ...



Yo hace bastante tiempo que pienso que este tema de la donación de órganos en España huele que apesta. Lo que pasa que los médicos son como los jueces, los políticos y ciertos cargos policiales. Son intocables.


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi, claro que sí...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquier persona en el mundo que conozca a los españoles, me daría la razón a mi y te llamaría psicópata fuera de la realidad a ti. Así que tú mismo, FEO


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

mindusky dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea del nivel que hay. Y eso que éstos eran veteranos. Los jóvenes ya directamente se han sacado la titulación viendo Hospital Central.
> 
> Ya no importan los conocimientos, ni la ciencia, ni tener un espíritu crítico y mucho menos el juramento hipocrático. Ahora lo que se valora es la capacidad para seguir protocolos sin hacer preguntas, como auténticos autómatas borregos.



Erej un ejperto de barra de bar. 

Otra caña pa el cuñao ejte!


----------



## pepeleches (24 Abr 2022)

mindusky dijo:


> Ya no importan los conocimientos, ni la ciencia, ni tener un espíritu crítico y mucho menos el juramento hipocrático. Ahora lo que se valora es la capacidad para seguir protocolos sin hacer preguntas, como auténticos autómatas borregos.



Pero esto no es solo propio del sector médico, es propio del funcionariado. Y una de las claves de por qué nunca podrá funcionar. 

Porque es exactamente lo que se les pide: sigue el protocolo. Da igual el caso; que haya una vida por medio, una persona que no cobra una prestación, un fallo de la propia administración, una injusticia palmaria o un tío que se está arruinando porque la administración le esté paralizando el papeleo. 

En cualquier empresa privada se tienen protocolos, pero el trabajador tiene un cierto margen de maniobra para poder ser flexible en casos particulares. Y en casos palmarios o flagrantes, siempre tendrá alguien por encima cuyo margen sea mucho mayor. Esto no implica (ni mucho menos..) que sea siempre bien aplicado, pero sí que por lo menos es viable que una solución que se salga del puto protocolo es viable. 

De hecho, en mi experiencia la gente que termina teniendo responsabilidades suele coincidir bastante a menudo con quien sabe cuando y como saltarse esos protocolos

Pero en el estado no; la vida entera y todas sus posibilidades deben estar escritas en negro sobre blanco en un reglamente. Si sucede cualquier situación que se sale de ahí, dan exactamente igual las consecuencias. Sean económicas, de vida, emocionales o de joderle la vida a un ciudadano. Da exactamente igual; simplemente, se aplicará el protocolo a rajatabla, y si no ahí tienes la posibilidad de poner otra reclamación, donde se aplicará otro protocolo. 

Podemos tener la fortuna de nunca ser atropellados por este protocolo, o que un día uno de estos se nos cruce en la vida y haya un antes y un después. Porque resulta que el día que eso suceda, en muchos casos te darás cuenta de que no tienes escapatoria. Como se encargan de temas tan fundamentales, estarás atrapado.


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Le culpo de la frialdad y poco tacto al comunicar hechos ....gilipollas



Y como le hicieron eso a tu padre, das por hecho que esta señora ha hecho lo mismo alguna vez. 

Entonces como te gusta generalizar, te gustará saber que todos los españoles sois un trozo de mierda, hija de puta y derivada porcina, que se merece todo lo malo que le pasa y le pasará, porque VAIS A COMER MIERDA Aunque voteis a los judíos israelitas de vox.

Así que MORID ya, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Tiresias (24 Abr 2022)

Si queréis seguir vivos no os acerquéis a los batablancas, dejad que se maten entre ellos.

El ser humano ha vivido miles de años sin necesidad de ellos.









NUESTRO CUERPO ES UNA PERFECTO MECANISMO DE AUTO-SANACIÓN


¿Desde cuando creer que nuestro sistema inmune es capaz de realizar la función para la cual fue diseñado, es una teoría de conspiración? ¿P...




astillasderealidad2.blogspot.com


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Si queréis seguir vivos no os acerquéis a los batablancas, dejad que se maten entre ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cago en Cristo. Aquí no cabe un tonto más!


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Veis lo burros que sois? Ni sabéis leer joder. Hijos de puta voxeros, marranos, sacos de boxeo



A ver, diarrea deslizante, me importa el caso y el artículo tanto como tú


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

ASI MATABAN CON LOS PROTOCOLOS SAGRADOS

MIRADO COMO AUMENTARON ESAS DOSIS DE MIDAZOLAM EN UK





__





Mad Max: - EVIDENCIAS DE GENOCIDIO EN UK CON EL MIDAZOLAM


https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/23/you-gave-up-twp-years-life-midazolam-covid-lie/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> A ver, diarrea deslizante, me importa el caso y el artículo tanto como tú



Pues si solo vienes a CAGAR, YO ME CAGO ENCIMA DE TÍ ANTES, HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Pues si solo vienes a CAGAR, YO ME CAGO ENCIMA DE TÍ ANTES, HIJO DE PUTA!



Vebgo a darte lo que mereces, esquizodiarreico, la fusión nauseabunda entre la psicología y los desórdenes digestivos


----------



## PedrelGuape (24 Abr 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Inspector de educación, de los que han obligado a niños a llevar dos años un bozal en la cara a todas horas.
> Que se coma su karma.



Espera, espera...

Retirado pero con su consulta privada por la tarde y además a su edad como beneficiario de un transplante de hígado no urgente me ha parecido entender.

Dios existe, es justo y rencoroso; como debe ser.


----------



## Khazario (24 Abr 2022)

Hay un cisma en el gremio. Buenos médicos implicados y por otro lado sanadores satánicos a sueldo de NOM. 
La señora debería solicitar una autopsia para confirmar que si es así como se cuenta, a su marido lo mataron y que seguramente se perdieron órganos por el camino como ha ocurrido en otros puntos de España.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Abr 2022)

Cuando alguien dice "protocolo" realmente quiere decir:

- Me importa una mierda lo que te está pasando.

- Me lavo las manos, vete a quejarte al ministerio, a la directiva o a quien sea.

- Yo soy un "mandao".

- Los mayores "expertos mundiales" han establecido lo que se debe hacer y tú no eres nadie para cuestionarlo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Abr 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Esto es igual que cuando a un caballero caballero que lleva años llevándose a hombres inocentes al calabozo le falsodenuncian por violencia de genaro. Está de puta madre que la gentuza reciba de su propia medicina.
> 
> Me nutre en cantidad.



Así se enteran de que no son más que lúmpenes de mierda. Se creían por encima de los demás, como si fuesen de clase alta y no se daban cuenta de que no eran nadie.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035511



¿Cuatro horas solo? Quien haya bailado en este foro sabe que puede llevarte meses aprenderte una coreografía si dedicabas un par de horas al día al ensayo. Esta gente se pasaría los turnos de 24 horas ensayando para grabarse después.



mindusky dijo:


> Es cierto que es muy sospechosa la actitud de sus compañeros poniéndole todo tipo de trabas para que no vea el cadáver de su marido. El cirujano lo primero que le pregunta al llegar es si viene sola, ¿pero qué pregunta es esa? Como un mafioso. Con la actitud distante que tuvo con ella está claro que no se lo preguntó porque le importase una mierda, más bien será que tendría miedo de que viniera la familia del fallecido y les pillarán con las manos en la masa y se montase un jaleo.
> 
> No sólo eso, es que además le mienten a la cara diciéndole que en el quirófano no no no, que mejor lo vea cuando lo bajen a la morgue, y luego en la morgue resulta que tampoco le dejan verlo. 6 horas esperando para poder verlo. Vaya que da la sensación de que tenían que preparar el cadáver para dejarlo lo más presentable posible. Sólo ellos saben lo que ha pasado dentro de ese quirófano pero sea lo que sea no debe de ser trigo limpio. Si se cubren unos a otros de esa manera será para tapar una negligencia médica con resultado de muerte o quién sabe si algo incluso peor. Normal que la traten con frialdad y rehuyan de ella, no querrán ni mirarle a los ojos. Y esa gente volverá a su casa, desconectará y lo olvidará todo durmiendo a pierna suelta porque lo que cobran pesa mucho más que su conciencia, y al día siguiente a repetir. En manos de qué gentuza estamos.



Huele a tráfico de órganos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja como me alimenta...se joda..


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (24 Abr 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> se había jubilado hacía un mes, que cumplió 65 años





VOXero dijo:


> supuesto, mi amor, esto es lo mejor que nos pudo pasar, ya verás como todo va a ir de maravilla.



La enfermera viuda es una hipócrita, empujando al pensionista al quirófano y 36 años aplicando el mismo protocolo a los demás. Seguramente siempre llamó abuso contra sanitarios al dolor del populacho.


----------



## Beto (24 Abr 2022)

Buffer dilema moral...un angelito dice pobre, ahora sabes lo que sufrimos todos y un demoniito me dice, te jodes, yo ya he comido


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Cualquier persona en el mundo que conozca a los españoles, me daría la razón a mi y te llamaría psicópata fuera de la realidad a ti. Así que tú mismo, FEO



Madre, de Dios... Qué nivel.

Vuelve a forocoches, anda, que te echarán de menos.


----------



## CaraCortada (24 Abr 2022)

Habria algun seguro de vida contratado de por medio?


----------



## chustazo (24 Abr 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Y el ‘’yo no se nada’’ de los que se cruza por el pasillo hace que mi sentido arácnido se dispare.
> Para mi pocas dudas hay de que hay hubo una negligencia.
> En EEUU que la cosa está un poco más controlada me suena que 1 de cada 5 muertos en quirófano es por negligencia médica.
> Y en España la negligencia médica no debe salir ni en las estadísticas.
> ...



te thgh SA a


----------



## Golds23 (24 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi, claro que sí...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si


----------



## Pluc (24 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Mentiroso de mierda. Sigue propagando basura voxera. Sois escoria y merecéis la muerte.





machotafea dijo:


> Y encima reincidente.
> 
> Solo os deseo que en unos años España esté de verdad, de corazón, invadida completamente de musulmanes.
> 
> Espero que os saqueis los ojos de la rabia. Marranos propagandistas.



En todo caso me habría mentido la churri, que es la que se ha sacado enfermería y la que lo ha vivido en primera persona.... cosa que dudo mucho pues no hay motivos para ello.

¿Mentiroso porqué? ¿Porqué de ser cierto debería usted dar la razón a la "basura voxera"? ¿O es que usted o alguien muy cercano a usted ha estudiado enfermería y tiene pruebas de que eso no es así?

En el tema de un plan de estudio dentro del bloque "*Cultura, salud y cuidados*" llamado " S*alud y multiculturalidad: La enfermedad en diversas culturas. La asistencia sanitaria en contextos interculturales*.", ¿a que cree usted que va enfocada? ¿A la cultura de cuidados en Almería y las diferencias con la cultura malagueña de cuidados?

Este plan de estudios: https://www.tecnocampus.cat/upload/images/PlansDocents/SaluMultiCast.pdf , ¿cree usted que se dedican a remarcar aspectos culturales sanitarios entre los residentes en Tarragona o en Girona?

Y no, me la suda Vox, ya a estas altura lo apuesto todo al rojo (Podemos). Cuanto peor, mejor.

EDITO: para más loles. Sacado de este documento sacado de la web del Ministerio de Salud de españistán: https://www.sanidad.gob.es/gl/profesionales/saludPublica/prevPromocion/inmigracion/docs/jVazquez.pdf


----------



## fuckencia (24 Abr 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ella enfermera, él médico... Y se somete, con 65 años, a un trasplante que no necesita.
> 
> Y luego vienen los lloros



Primum non nocere 

Yo es que la medicina preventiva_invasiva no la entendi nunca .
Se basa todo en futuribles.

Mas me sorprende que no desconfie un medico ,o al menos se lo cuestione.
Que no se lo cuestione la enfermera no,no me sorprende .
Las que conozco son al final pinchaculos. 
Se creen que son el anteproyecto de un medico ,en el escalafon academico y q veces no valen ni para sacar bien una via

Lo siento por el paisano ,l mujer y los hijos .
Bienvenida a los protocolos inhumanos del sespa .

Y si ,y tambien creo que hubo una negligencia o lago que tapar


----------



## automono (24 Abr 2022)

es sorprendente, que ella enfermera toda la vida, el medico tambien, y no sepa que un transplante de un organo interno, es delicado, joder, si hasta ir a arreglarte la nariz o ponerte tetas tienes su riesgo.
la otra, ella lleva toda la vida aplicando protocolos, y se queja cuando se los aplican a ella, cinismo en estado puro.

Asi que una pena muy relativa me da.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (24 Abr 2022)

Entre los dos se levantarían al año unos 85000€ brutos al año o más, lo cual me impide sentir empatía alguna.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Abr 2022)

1 mascarillero menos y 2 colaboracionistas tomando de su propia MIERDA


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## cimarrón (25 Abr 2022)

Buen Invent sentimentaloide.. aunque podría ser cierto, y con *nombres y apellidos*.


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Abr 2022)

¿Pasarse el resto de su vida con inmunosupresión es la mejor opción? ¿Saber que después del primer transplante siempre habrá otro o no ser que mueras antes era el mejor tratamiento? ¿Y un médico se lo creyó? Ésto ha sido el universo castigando un retrasado mental


----------



## goguito (25 Abr 2022)

Esto demuestra que los cirujanos engañan a todo kiski incluso a uno de su profesión.
Los transplantes hepáticos no son minucias y menos en la nueva normalidad donde cualquier operación para a ser de riesgo
elevado de cualquier complicación (sangrados, trombos, dehiscencias de suturas, infecciones) debido a las kakunaciones.


----------



## ecolin (25 Abr 2022)

El fallecido debia conocer mejor que nadie que los consentimientos informados no son más que meros salvoconductos.

Más que nada porque es lo primero que le van a poner en lo alto de la mesa. Si es que lo hay, claro. Porque si no, con todos mis respetos, estamos ante un perfecto imbécil por haber hecho de la inervención una cuestión de fe corporativa. Y ya ves tú el resultado, ahora ni la conocen y pasan de ella.


----------



## remerus (25 Abr 2022)

Lo clasico cuando les ocurre a los demas que se jodan cuando le ocurren a uno es una injusticia.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2022)

buf, cuánto sinvergüenza en el hilo, voy a actualizar mi lista de ignores...


----------



## machotafea (25 Abr 2022)

Limpiame las botas, español.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Abr 2022)

En junio cortan la deuda de Europa y TODO ESTE PROBLEMA DE LA SANIDAD ES COSA DE PASTA.

les llega las nóminas cada mes puntual.



Cada mes necesitamos (sin paga extra) 10.000 millones para pensiones, si se indexan el 7% más

Funcis creo que sobre 8.000 o por ahí millones al mes

Entre 10 millones de votos y 2,7 millones de votos, a ver cual eligen.

Los bonos que está sacando ahora, los están sacando con rendimnientos aprox del 300% más y no hay nadie que compre deuda española por ahora. 

En 2021 el 99% de la deuda que se compró fue por Europa.


Vienen tiempos interesantes para esta gente


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Abr 2022)

La única lástima que me da es que no haya sido ella la que se ha muerto.


----------



## jolu (26 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor si en el quirófano hubieran habido menos char0s y mas hombres, su marido estaría vivo.

Que no se olvide de aplaudir a las 20:00 horas.


----------



## lurker (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que a la Charo lo que le jode es que A ELLA, que ES COMPAÑERA, le den ese trato. Que se lo den al resto de mortales le suda el coño.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (26 Abr 2022)

cómo se les llama a los infraseres hijos de puta amargados que se regocijan de las desgracias ajenas? ah si, "purasangres"...



jolu dijo:


> Que no se olvide de aplaudir a las 20:00 horas.



aun sigue de moda esta coletilla macaca? joder, a ver si os actualizáis un poco, que lleváis ya 2 años con eso. un poco de imaginación al menos.


----------



## amigos895 (27 Abr 2022)

Increíble, es absurdo lo que se puede leer ahí xD, la confianza de la palabra de los matasanos, que se sienta mal porque ellos les importa una mierda la vida de su marido, que se queje del protocolo porque le fastidia...


----------



## ueee3 (27 Abr 2022)

ayton dijo:


> Osea médico y enfermera y se pensaban que un transplante de hígado era una minucia...y los hijos por ahí de parranda...q es lo siguiente un ingeniero de caminos llorando xq se le murió la mujer al caerse de la obra mientras se la enseñaba? Un coronel quejarse xq una bala perdida le mató a un hijo en un campo de tiro??
> Si es q al final hay q darles la razón a Gates&co; hay que vacunar más; vacunar, vacunar y vacunar!; hasta que revienten en su estulticia.



De todas formas en su historia cuenta que le decían una cosa y luego la contraria. Lo del cirujano decirle "la gente piensa que un trasplante es como un paseo" es insultante, sobraba. Y más cuando seguramente él o un colega les dijo eso de que era algo muy seguro, protocolario, etc.

Que estoy de acuerdo contigo en el fondo, pero que seguramente les alentaron y que no está bien que les mientan, también (como la que le dice "ya lo verás en la morgue" y el celador le dice "si no lo has visto en la sala de operaciones en la morgue ya no"), joder.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2022)

Poco está pasando...


----------



## Beholder (3 May 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Y el ‘’yo no se nada’’ de los que se cruza por el pasillo hace que mi sentido arácnido se dispare.
> Para mi pocas dudas hay de que hay hubo una negligencia.
> En EEUU que la cosa está un poco más controlada me suena que 1 de cada 5 muertos en quirófano es por negligencia médica.
> Y en España la negligencia médica no debe salir ni en las estadísticas.
> ...



Que grandes profesionales de la salud. 
Que bien se emplea el dinero de mis impuestos. 

Que historia más espeluznante... Joder.


----------

